
Can Humans Help Trees Outrun Climate Change? - mcone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/25/climate/trees-climate-change.html
======
ksaj
In Ontario (Canada), that's not gonna happen now that the provincial
government has shamefully decided it isn't worth spending money on.

[https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/ontario-cancels-program-
that-a...](https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/ontario-cancels-program-that-aimed-
to-plant-50-million-trees-1.4394233)

